
Ask HN: (Relatively) cheap high bandwidth solutions? - gabelanglais
In regards to servers and hosting providers, are there any good hosting providers for high bandwidth (multi terabyte file transfer) users?
======
detaro
this thread from a few days ago seems relevant:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16783852](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16783852)

